# Back From "The Jack"



## Bruce B (Oct 28, 2007)

Just pulled in, got Dave and Lynn Witt on their way back to Buffalo on the right road, and unpacked the suitcase.

"The Jack" is a great competition with the best of competitors from here and hosting 14 International teams, a total of 80 teams in all.

We finished 37th overall. I am proud of our performance and of the folks tha I cooked with this weekend. Kevin (Uncle Bubba); Dave & Lynn Witt (Wittdog); my brother Gary, who attended his first comp (not a bad choice for the first one) Dallas and clan (Kloset Smoker).

I'm especially proud of Kevin's 15th in Chicken, that is one hell of an accomplishment given the field. I'm sure Kevin will post our complete results when he gets the chance.

Personally, my hope was that we would at least finish in the top half and we accomplished that, which for our experience level compared to many, many of the other teams, I think is a great showing. While we didn't get a call, I don't think we did anything in our food prep, cooking or presentation  that hurt us.

Well that's all for now, off to get some rest.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 28, 2007)

Good Show Guys and Gals.  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 28, 2007)

They did outstanding. Looking at the time stamp on Bruce's post means that Wittdog and Lynn left for Buffalo at about the time I got home. My cheeks are dragging and Wittdog, you have a Detroit to Buffalo run yet. And you have to be a ton more tired than me.
Hope you make it safe. If you don't can I have your EZ=UP and kettle cooker?


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 28, 2007)

Good deal. Glad ya made it back safe and sound and had a good time to boot!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Oct 28, 2007)

Making it there makes you a winner. I was lucky enough to get to judge this weekend, but would have much rather been cooking. That was some absolutely amazing BBQ, and I will say it was very hard to not give 9s for everything that hit our table. Good luck for next year and maybe it will be you on stage then  .


----------



## wittdog (Oct 29, 2007)

Got home at 5 on the board by 5:15 Rag sorry no Eazy Up and kettle


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 29, 2007)

Top half at the Jack is quite an accomplishment


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome home guys.  Glad to have everyone back safe.  Looks and sounded like a great time for everyone.  I'd be happy just to compete in the Jack but to finish in the top 50%, you guys did great.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your outstanding finish !!

Well done.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome job guys! Glad everyone made it back safely


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 29, 2007)

Hearty congrats on the fine finish. 

bigwheel


----------



## Unity (Oct 29, 2007)

It's hard to imagine the outrageously fine bbq that the judges had to evaluate. For you guys to be in the mix at all, and then to finish as well as you did, is a real tribute to your ability. Bravo!  [smilie=bowdown.gif]    [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] :cheers 

--John  8)


----------

